# FRIDAY'S PICS FRIDAY'S PICS



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

Everyone's home. My current screen saver.
New security guard.
Jeep project. It's ugly but has some potential.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Yesterday was a sad day for the old shallow sport. 
My daughters birthday party.


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

LOL! They shoulda switched shoes also. Good one.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

1. My kids
2. My wife, kids, sis and bro n law, and my nephew Cameron in the blue shirt, he just got back from Afganistan


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

*sunrises and sunsets in Rockport*

1) sunrise Aransas Bay
2) sunset Redfish Point Copano bay


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Hey Hotrod. Tell Mr Cameron Thanks for serving!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

9121SS said:


> Hey Hotrod. Tell Mr Cameron Thanks for serving!


and buy him a beer. I'll pay ya back. Thank him for me and all red blooded Americans!

OK I got a pic or 2. This is my rescued from a 2cooler dog. She was found in the hood. My daughter took a few pics for me to share.

Thank you, thank you very much.......................in my best Elvis voice


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

unmasked


----------



## waverider (Apr 23, 2005)

Here are a few pics I shot while decking for Capt. Chris on his 36' Hatteras. Trips can be booked at www.offshorecorpus.com

Bill, James, and Jose














































Here are a few pics I shot on the drive home from Rockport:


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

My youngest Daughter who lives in Austin yaking on the San Marcos river with her best friend "Lucky".


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

One of my students won the Cox Classic~~~~ A Nationwide Tour event in Omaha, The win, 2nd of the year, secured his PGA Tour Card for 2011
Oh, He fired 62 64 on the weekend to shoot 23 under for the 72 holes
WHOOP!!!!!


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Random today.
1. Max's final resting place, at the ranch next to granny's irises.
2. Nice pic of my grandaughter.
3. A painted bunting came to visit, actually flew into the glass door.
4. Daughter in law eating prickly pear.


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

Daddy's Girl.


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Saturday at Beacon Lakes with Mountaineer Mark and Cleat.
19th hole at Cars bar & grill.
Sunday back from fishing with Bilge Bait "Tom".
Talk about a busy weekind...


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Man didnt realize Beacon Lakes was that nice.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Bevo&Pevo said:


> Everyone's home. My current screen saver.
> New security guard.
> Jeep project. It's ugly but has some potential.


When you said "it's ugly but has some potential" i was thiking we'd see a picture of.....well, nevermind, it's too early to get her fired up.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Grandnieces (Tittum and Tattum) chillin on the deck

Ann of Charlie's Bait Camp holding a 29 1/2" East Matagorda Bay trout that bellied up after repeated attempts to revive her! :frown:

Made this run a few times

Brand new

CLOSED TODAY...Pouring concrete! :biggrin:

Poor pic of a coyote across the creek


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Bevo&Pevo said:


> Everyone's home. My current screen saver.
> New security guard.
> Jeep project. It's ugly but has some potential.


If you have a planter made from an old Johnson outboard cowling...You might be a *******!


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

POC Troutman said:


> When you said "it's ugly but has some potential" i was thiking we'd see a picture of.....well, nevermind, it's too early to get her fired up.


THAT'S funny right there!!!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

porkchoplc said:


> Man didnt realize Beacon Lakes was that nice.


Never even heard of the course, where is it? doesn't look bad at all!


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Wife hooked up at the end of the Galveston Jetties with a Garcia 5000. 









Worked her all the way around the boat









25 minutes later









Someone had chopped off its tail.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

POC Troutman said:


> Never even heard of the course, where is it? doesn't look bad at all!


Dickinson/League City off of 646 I believe.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

My son found some photo albums that blonged to my grandparents. These are just a few of the treasures we have discovered.

The Dockery/Parsons Family in Texas. 

Allen Box Dockery - Born July 26, 1857 - Buried in Seguin, Texas. His father, Matthew box Dockery was a part of the Texas Revolution against Mexico and is buried in the Old Moulton Cemetary

Daddy Parsons - Uvalde Texas - Lived next door to John Nance Garner. Was a constable in Uvalde. They say he was quite a character. Slept with his hat on and with a loaded pistol next to his head.

Not sure who the woman is, but look at that hat and the expression on her face. I'd have liked to have met her!

Working cattle 

That's how we roll in South Texas! LOL!


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

porkchoplc said:


> Dickinson/League City off of 646 I believe.


Beacon looked really good in those pics, usually in the heat it doesn't hold up well and the greens get lighting quick.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

More of Daddy Parsons.

The first Dockery in Texas - Matthew

3 Generations of Dockerys in Texas - The first and 2 of the latest.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Man those are some cool pictures.


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

Picture #1 10# snapper I could not keep due to it being passed season

Picture #2 24" flatty I caught this year

Picture #3 a Black Fin from last years trip to Salvadore ridge


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Very cool! Way to hold on to your herritage.


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

porkchoplc said:


> Dickinson/League City off of 646 I believe.


 Your correct, the whole course is in great shape. $36.00 on a Sat.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

porkchoplc said:


> Man those are some cool pictures.


X2...& to live to 79y/o in 1893 you had to be especially tough.


----------



## duck44 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Afternoon trip*

11 lbs Triple tail and 11 specs to complement. Went back the next afternoon for another 19 specs on Tops. Right place at right time.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

*Sundays*

Sticking with B&P's Alligator & Jeep theme:

Critters from Brazos Bend State Park last weekend (the nose on the 2nd one is resting on the trail's edge) and a Sunday drive in the country somewhere near Huffman. Good times!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

FireEater said:


> Wife hooked up at the end of the Galveston Jetties with a Garcia 5000.


Pretty sure that would be a 5500 or a 6500 with the aftermarket handle...being black and all! :smile:

The way crabs used to be

Late night creek party

Found this on the counter after my wife had a girls weekend at the creek...and nobody knows who's it was! :biggrin:

Old patch I found in a sack of junk in the attic...all the marinas used to sell patches to sew on your jacket! That was the beginning of the NASCAR fishermen of today! :smile:

Out of the local paper in Sargent (Old) :rotfl:


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

@ duck44, where is this "place" you speak of? haha


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Really nice pics folks.


----------



## Lesto (Mar 4, 2005)

The Nueces was nice out of Montell this past weekend.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

9121SS said:


> Hey Hotrod. Tell Mr Cameron Thanks for serving!


Will do, heres a few more pics of what he does when hes home, he can ride!


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Last Friday at Minute Maid . . . 

The View
Got to have a foam finger
Dinner 
Desert
The boys


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Lesto, do you have this picture in a horizontal format and bigger? Id like to make it my new background.


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

*Lake Livingston last weekend*

My son and a few friends tubing
Hey wait for me
Gunner taking the plunge


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

Earlier this week at Pirate's Bay in Baytown.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

ripleyb said:


> Earlier this week at Pirate's Bay in Baytown.


???


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

9121SS said:


> ???


Fixed it for you. :cheers:


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

West Gal last Monday


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Nice haul Neil!


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Not really a picture, per se, but I thought it was cool none the less. Mom emailed me this; it's a scanned copy of the last will and testament of my...


great-great-great-great-great-great-great-grandfather (7 great's). Written in 1787.


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

*Weekend visit to my cousins, with the kids.*

1. Trying to take my cousin's new Ranger out by themsleves...they loved riding on it with me through the trails.
2. Taking a ride on the Kubota with cousin Jim.
3. Paige riding aunt Lauries mini-horse.
4. Tyler riding aunt Lauries mini-horse.
5. Hugging the horse.
6. Horsey kisses.


----------



## JDM1967 (Oct 16, 2006)

Bevo&Pevo said:


> Everyone's home. My current screen saver.
> New security guard.
> Jeep project. It's ugly but has some potential.


Is the Jeep a 1984 Renegade? CJ7?


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> X2...& to live to 79y/o in 1893 you had to be especially tough.


"This old porch is a weathered gray haired 70 years of Texas
He's doin all he can not to give in to the city..."


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

*Alaska*

Pics from iphone taken during Alaska cruise. Have not downloaded the digital camera. Thats a bald eagle on the crane


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

My happy place


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

thanks for posting the nice pics everyone.



fwoodwader said:


> Beacon looked really good in those pics, usually in the heat it doesn't hold up well and the greens get lighting quick.


last year when we were having a drought, beacon lakes was so dry and the ground was so hard that i sprained a tendon in my elbow and couldn't play for the rest of the summer, and there were areas in some fairways that had cracks so big that you could lose a golf ball in 'em. literally.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

I've been scanning some pictures for Mom, so y'all are gonna be subjected to some stuff from the WayBack Machine.

1. Putting the finishing touches on some barn-red paint for our first house. It was destroyed by the tornadoes in Channelview 2 years later.
2. Kiddos first Halloween. 1993.
3. Kiddos at Christmas. 1993.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Harbormaster said:


> Pretty sure that would be a 5500 or a 6500 with the aftermarket handle...being black and all! :smile:


Pretty sure you have crabs.

Reel has to be every bit of 20 or so years old. 









:cheers:


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

FishinChick said:


> My happy place


Great last pic. Wish everyone would be so considerate or we need a "radio blaring" beach. 

swifty


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

Our back yard has come back pretty nice after losing everything in "the big freeze". My Michigan golf buddies laugh when I tell 'em about the 5 days in a row of freezing weather that we had.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Kiddo's birthday, 1994.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Here's one that's 20 years old still in the box.....5500C


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

Brete said:


> Here's one that's 20 years old still in the box.....5500C


Thats pretty cool, I have my grandfathers, I wanna say it was bought in the 50's... has the pearl handle.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Mom in 1962 with her Pontiac.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

FishinChick said:


> My happy place


How well does the sign in that last pic work for ya... my guess is, unless your on a completely deserted beach, not very well.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

A lil' Poke and a lil' pony. With Dad in September 1969.


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Those white patent leather shoes ya got on are awesome! How did ya keep em so clean!!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

PBD539 said:


> Those white patent leather shoes ya got on are awesome! How did ya keep em so clean!!


I'm purty sure that they were just canvas Keds, or something like that. :walkingsm


----------



## FISH ON (May 22, 2004)

Progress on beach house from last weekend.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

That looks great Fish On!


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

It wasn't my sign. I just thought it was funny. They had one on either side of their "camp.'


big john o said:


> How well does the sign in that last pic work for ya... my guess is, unless your on a completely deserted beach, not very well.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

FishinChick said:


> It wasn't my sign. I just thought it was funny. They had one on either side of their "camp.'


I thought it was funny to. BTW, nice toe nails....


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Yea, you've got pretty toes. 

TH


----------



## Lesto (Mar 4, 2005)

porkchoplc said:


> Lesto, do you have this picture in a horizontal format and bigger? Id like to make it my new background.


Yes, I do. I am in Pearsall now and will get with you when I get back in town.


----------



## Steelheaddoc (Jun 8, 2009)

Climbing and fishing in the Sierra Nevadas
1. Big brook trout
2. rock scrambling on 11,000 foot Cathedral Peak
3. Summit of Mount Dana 13,100 ft


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Here's an "old school" Garcia 5000c that my dad gave me a few years before he passed away. He bought this reel new, loaded it with line, and stuck it in the closet. He never fished with this reel, it's spotless, and made in Sweden. I have no idea how old it is...it was an extra he had stashed away.

We started fishing with Shimanos when they came out, and never went back to the Garcias.....but when I was a kid that's all we had, mostly the red 5000's.


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

My Dad turned 47 last weekend and we got to spend it with him fishing.

1. Our 1st morning, felt good to get on the water after being gone so long.
2. Stuffed hamburgers! Over 1lb a piece... 
3. My wife's 1st trout
4. Ol' Dad
5. I'm pretty sure this is a triple tail, but I've never seen one young. It was in the middle of the canal in Holiday Beach (copano bay)... I thought that was REALLY weird.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

big john o said:


> I thought it was funny to. BTW, nice toe nails....





Trouthunter said:


> Yea, you've got pretty toes.
> 
> TH


Y'all got some kind of foot fettish going on?


----------



## dishman (Jan 22, 2008)

Deke doing some work at the ranch.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Y'all got some kind of foot fettish going on?


 You have to admit, those are some fechin' toes.


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

big john o said:


> I thought it was funny to. BTW, nice toe nails....


 Them bugger pickers ain't too shabby 'neither!


----------



## excapmarine (Jan 26, 2006)

*Friday Pic's*

My Garcia's


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

Here's a few pics of my mutts. The lab isn't a mutt but I call him a mutt anyway. The other dog is a mutt but is a great dog. We took her in after my buddy told me about his sister in law not taking care of it. We've only had her for 2 weeks but she is a wonderful dog. My Guage is a beast of a dog. He doesn't look it in the pics but he is all of 62 and a half pounds @ 5 months. He is the best pup I have ever had and is going to be a h#ll of a duck hunter. We almost lost him parvo when he was 9 weeks old but he pulled through. 

My guage at 3 months.
My guage making his first retrieves in water @ 4 months, Lake Meredith in Fritch, TX
Both my mutts and a shot of the wood floors after I refinished them.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

dishman said:


> Deke doing some work at the ranch.


Trumped the Elvis dog!

Strong Dishman....Strong!


----------



## TxDremz (Jun 15, 2008)

FireEater said:


> Pretty sure you have crabs.
> 
> Reel has to be every bit of 20 or so years old.
> 
> ...


Awesome reel. I have one and my dad has one. Both still in service! Abu is my "go to" reel for live shrimp and Croaker Soakin.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

ABU 5000! I have one that was an Ike survivor. Found under the house months after. PACKED with sand and looking bad. Cleaned her up, oiled it and she is about 3/4 done. I may need to replace the bearings, but other than that, good as new. Try that with the new stuff.

I got some new stuff, but I don't think it can handle that! Greatness them swedes made!


----------



## TxDremz (Jun 15, 2008)

My scoot.


----------

